# Bouton "Charger plus d'articles" qui affiche les mêmes news



## kasimodem (28 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Sur les 3 sites macg, mais plus souvent sur macg que sur igen ou watchgen, lorsque je parcours les actualités et que j'arrive en bas de page avec le bouton "Charger plus d'articles", il arrive assez régulièrement (on va dire en moyenne 1 consultation sur 3) que ça me charge à nouveau les 1ers articles de la page et non les plus anciens comme ça devrait. Ca ne le fait pas dès le premier bouton, mais en général au 2è ou 3è.

Ce comportement existe pour ma part depuis que cette fonction existe, sur Mac et PC sous tous les navigateurs, avec ou sans plugins, avec ou sans bloqueur, même sur Safari iPad. Y a t il quelque chose à faire de mon côté utilisateur pour régler ça ?

Merci.


----------



## Anthony (28 Janvier 2020)

Ce problème a été abordé dans un autre fil, mais c'est un _bug_ de notre côté, depuis des mois et des mois. Et comme les développeurs sont occupés par le Club…


----------

